# How do I handle Encroachment?



## jsimon (Mar 17, 2008)

I have hunted a small piece of land in an urban zone for two years, basically a backyard. Last time I went out I realized someone just put up a treestand 20 yards upwind of me on the bordering property. I know there is now provision in the law for ethics, but this is the most disrepectfull act I have ever seen. I should add that my setup and feeder is just off the border, but it is my only option. The bordering property is 15acres of vacant land. I want to take the high road, how to I handle this without abandoning the spot and letting him win? The only advice I got from friends would get me in trouble.


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

First thing I would do is talk to him/her because maybe the person didn't even realize your stand was there. You might even be able to work something out where you can share the each others land and tree stand's.

Mike


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

I don't get it.
Does the new guy and you both have written permission from the 15 acre owner ? ?
...


----------



## jsimon (Mar 17, 2008)

I do not have permission for the 15 acres, I hunt the backyard of 2 acres with about 30 yards of woods. I have taken 5 does and one 140inch buck over the last two years, and sat with my wife while she took her first with a bow there. I am sure he knew my stand was there because my landowner called me and said the guy stopped in to ask if he knew someone was hunting there and pointed out my feeder and trail camera. He also said he was going to hunt the adjacent property with his son and was worried for his safety. When my landowner told me this I knew this guy would be problems and felt like he was trying to get me kicked off my property. What hunter questions safety? I guess I will leave a note on his stand asking him to call me.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

I would suggest ignoring the problem. He is legal, and you are legal. I understand your concern. He knows where your stand is and still put his stand there. He apparently doesn't mind being in your way. 

If you meet while hunting, be overwhelmingly nice and talk to him. His stand, simply being there, doesn't cause you a problem. May be he doesn't hunt very often. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

You do get more out of sugar, than you do vinagor. I would do what aug. said, be overly nice. You never know how it may benefit you in the future. My suggestion would be to offer to work together, maybe film eachothers hunt. If you invite him on your property, he may invite you on his. Or he may have multiple properties available to him that he may invite you to. Share meat, share ideas, etc.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Exactly, be nice, become friends. He may be able to open new oppertunities for you. I do this all the time in my urban areas.


----------



## jsimon (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the good advice and will hope for the best.


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

I would throw the flag. Encroachment is a 5 yard penalty and repeat the down.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

It sounds like you are land locked here, so I would go along with everyone else. Just be overly nice to the gentleman.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I know how you feel. For some reason, the owner of the farm I hunt has decided to let another group hunt. It's discouraging. The guys are nice enough, but it's hard to not say much. Last year I had a heart operation which kept me from hunting and this year these guys are telling me how they've taken over my spot, they've put in a bait pile and built blinds and they really like how this new spot has all these tree stands they can use. These are the land owners neighbors. This is my 32nd year hunting there and these guys have been around for a few years. 
I really don't have any other options (yet) but it kind of makes me want to give up hunting. 
I have always tried to do right by the landowner, I helped hang tobacco, cleared trails and fences of fallen trees. Helped put a roof on a barn and when his silo had some holes in the the side I brought out some alum sheets to make the repairs (free of charge to him) and then did the patches myself. I made sure he had extra material in case he had other problems (which he did) in other silos.
We do get along great. For years we were the only guys he would let hunt, I can't figure why he had a change of heart. I'm sort of leary to question him about it, after all it's his land.


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

crappiedude said:


> I know how you feel. For some reason, the owner of the farm I hunt has decided to let another group hunt. It's discouraging. The guys are nice enough, but it's hard to not say much. Last year I had a heart operation which kept me from hunting and this year these guys are telling me how they've taken over my spot, they've put in a bait pile and built blinds and they really like how this new spot has all these tree stands they can use. These are the land owners neighbors. This is my 32nd year hunting there and these guys have been around for a few years.
> I really don't have any other options (yet) but it kind of makes me want to give up hunting.
> I have always tried to do right by the landowner, I helped hang tobacco, cleared trails and fences of fallen trees. Helped put a roof on a barn and when his silo had some holes in the the side I brought out some alum sheets to make the repairs (free of charge to him) and then did the patches myself. I made sure he had extra material in case he had other problems (which he did) in other silos.
> We do get along great. For years we were the only guys he would let hunt, I can't figure why he had a change of heart. I'm sort of leary to question him about it, after all it's his land.



Look guys, as I said in other posts about permissions. The best way around this other than owning your own land is to make a lease with the landowner. Money talks. I have done this with 2 of the woods that I hunt. We worked out a deal for $1 for each season. This gives me the right to call th law if there are trespassers. Why not ask the landowners what they would do in this situation, call the guy out on it, if they are neighbors of his I am willing to bet they are looking to purchase this land and this guy wants them to buy it. Lease is the only way to go, unfortunatly that is the way of the world today.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

No way the land is for sale, it's been in there family since the revolutionary war. The hunting just isn't that important to them. He has plenty of money so a few hundred bucks doesn't matter that much either. I'll hunt this year and see how it goes before I make any decisions.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Keep your head up maybe his son and him might chase the deer to you and wifey . 2 acres is not much land !I hunt urban also things can get real touchy!


----------



## monte433 (May 24, 2007)

I know what I would do I would be nice and talk to him and if that didn't work 
I would put something in his way so he could not get a shot at my feeder from his stand with the land owers permission of course.

Thats if I read this right and his stand is on the other side of the property line.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Do you have permision to retrieve deer from neighboring properties? I would not cause to much of a stink, all it would take is a few of the neighbors to call the law becuse they did not want you recovering a deer and there goes you spot entirely!

We have 60+ acres in one area of an urban zone. It is very common for me to have neighbors walk through the woods with their dogs, kids playing, etc etc. I have had nasty notes left on my truck, had people get pissed saying I will shoot their pet cats and dogs, had the cops called on me, all on our own private property! I can only imagine how it could be if it was someone elses land I was hunting, let alone a 2 acre plot!


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Just be nice , your hands are tied. Now that being said i agree it is a real jerk move to set up a stand within plain site of another guys set up. Big piece of land or two small ones, whenever I see someone else's stand I find somewhere else to hunt. The guy may have permission and may be within his rights but he obviously has no sense of common courtesy


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Papascott said:


> Do you have permision to retrieve deer from neighboring properties? I would not cause to much of a stink, all it would take is a few of the neighbors to call the law becuse they did not want you recovering a deer and there goes you spot entirely!
> 
> We have 60+ acres in one area of an urban zone. It is very common for me to have neighbors walk through the woods with their dogs, kids playing, etc etc. I have had nasty notes left on my truck, had people get pissed saying I will shoot their pet cats and dogs, had the cops called on me, all on our own private property! I can only imagine how it could be if it was someone elses land I was hunting, let alone a 2 acre plot!


It is quite possible they have heard what a jerk you can be from other neighbors and that why you are treated this way. I have the same problem.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Randy Randy Randy, Better not leave any of those honey browns unattended this winter or they will become honey pissed in a bottle!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Seeing as I moved to Cinci recently I had to learn how to hunt on propertys other people were already hunting on. I didn't get the best spots obviouisly, just made sure to find some new ones, and one property that I have permission I hunt at I don't even bother with anymore because it simply stinks  

If the guy put his stand on the same trail the deer use to go in and out of your feeder on... that stinks  Not a whole lot ya can do unfourtantley. Be civil with him, being rude won't get ya anywhere.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm not a red neck of rude in any way, Ever. Unless provoked what that guy deserves is a swift kick in the ass. Excuse my french. That's down right rude. It the guy is aware of your stand, and feeder. That's worse that pay lakers.
If he's taking his boy then the guy is probably young, and if you run into him tell him that its not right that your upset. Try to work something out. If not a little AC/DC at day brake might be needed. That might be the wrong way of approaching it. You live there and he may just avoid the whole place all together if the is a problem. You will know fairly quick. Know body wants to share one trail. Not with a jerk. Whats wrong with people these days!!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

wildman said:


> I'm not a red neck of rude in any way, Ever. Unless provoked what that guy deserves is a swift kick in the ass. Excuse my french. That's down right rude. It the guy is aware of your stand, and feeder. That's worse that pay lakers.
> If he's taking his boy then the guy is probably young, and if you run into him tell him that its not right that your upset. Try to work something out. If not a little AC/DC at day brake might be needed. That might be the wrong way of approaching it. You live there and he may just avoid the whole place all together if the is a problem. You will know fairly quick. Know body wants to share one trail. Not with a jerk. Whats wrong with people these days!!


Wildman u r missing the fact that he does not own the land


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, but he's not missing the fact that the guy is being a jerk for setting up right on top of him.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

This is just real touchy, the other guy could be pissed about the stand and feeder being set up on a 90 FOOT piece of woods. If he does not have permision to go on the 15 acre parcel how is he going to retrieve a deer unless he tresspasses to get it? There are always 3 sides to a situation.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Papascott said:


> This is just real touchy, the other guy could be pissed about the stand and feeder being set up on a 90 FOOT piece of woods. If he does not have permision to go on the 15 acre parcel how is he going to retrieve a deer unless he tresspasses to get it? There are always 3 sides to a situation.


Three sides indeed! If he owned the land he could handle things as Scott or I would. He does'nt so he needs to talk to the landowner before he does something stupid and gets kicked off the property. 90' of woods and trouble with the neighbors call for a spine shot


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Randy, I have been there done that and can still hear the screams from that poor deer. Had to knock a second arrow and put her down and swore i would never intentionally do it again! My brother was about 200 yd away and asked me why I started screaming about shooting a doe, still does not believe me to this day it was the deer!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

If he shots a deer than its his responsibility to call the game warden then the owner of the land can allow him to retrieve the deer or not if he doesn't the the deer has to be left alone and is unable to taken. Witch in my book would be as unethical an the jerk that put the stand on top of his. All and all I would bet that father and son would not hunt there very long because of the problems there is to much other land out there. The connivance of hunting in your back yard is priceless. when someone else has the audacity to paylake your ass out of a spot is wrong and hes teaching his child the wrongs of hunting. That's what is wrong with this world. Your suppose to respect people not walk all over them. I'm dealing with this to an extent in property that I have hunted for over 20 years. I happen to know the people and I laid out the ground rules and they just happen to agree. No small bucks nothing under 140 class because a small buck is nothing but a big doe. Again I don't want to sound like a jerk but people need to respect other people. He is hunting on his land he just doesn't have that much.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

BigSteve said:


> Yeah, but he's not missing the fact that the guy is being a jerk for setting up right on top of him.


I agree the guy is being a jerk,but being a guest on someones land in an urban setting and also being a jerk will get u a new place to hunt  One call to the game warden and you are looking for another place to hunt.I am asuming that alot of you guys have not hunted an urban setting before?As has been said 90ft of woods is very small !!!!


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

One guys got 90ft the other guy has 15 acres guy number 2 surely can find somewhere other than 20yds away to set up. I'm not advocating causing any trouble because yes you will be out on your %&#, all I'm talking about is the real lack of common courtesy.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

BigSteve said:


> One guys got 90ft the other guy has 15 acres guy number 2 surely can find somewhere other than 20yds away to set up. I'm not advocating causing any trouble because yes you will be out on your &#37;&#, all I'm talking about is the real lack of common courtesy.


I agree 100% but you know the world seems to be over running with A###### s  I am sure we all have allot of good ideas of things we would like to do, but sometimes hands are tied


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

I was thinking about this while at my spot today and here are my thoughts.

First you certainly should be thankful for the production you have taken so far:


> I have taken 5 does and one 140 inch buck over the last two years, and sat with my wife while she took her first with a bow.


There are lots of folks who hunt for years and have little to show for it.

I would go to the other party with a signed permission form to allow him to hunt (or retrieve) on your property, then make an agreement that they only hunt on odd numbered days any you only hunt on even numbered days.

Both hunting at the same time would be disasterous.
...


----------

